# ASCENT OF THE ALIOMENTI - The Aliomenti Saga Book 3



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

The Aliomenti village is in ruins, destroyed by one of their own, its population nearly eliminated in the calamity. From the ruins, the Aliomenti rise to international prominence, influencing buyers and sellers, warriors and bureaucrats, as they patiently and invisibly expand their empire.

Will Stark serves as the driving force behind that expansion. Whether he's directly creating their innovations or offering subtle hints to others, few of their revolutionary progressions are made without his influence.

But Will is dealing with his own private heartache. Even as he watches his fellow Aliomenti ascend to heights few of them imagined possible, his long journey becomes one he'll make very much alone. He's also haunted by the knowledge that what enables him to make that journey will also prevent him from seeing his most important mission to its completion.

Will must persevere, fighting through his own gloom, an organization that threatens to tear itself apart, and a reunion with old friends at a most inopportune time. And he'll come to realize that his own decisions, his own inability to understand even those he knows not to trust, have enabled a tyrant to seize control of the Aliomenti in the aftermath of an explosive crisis.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ajalbrinck,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has downloaded _Ascent of the Aliomenti_! I greatly appreciate it! If you haven't already, please check out the rest of the series.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------

